# Cosmetology Doll Head Fun Part 2



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Before










After


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow!! Love it! Did you use the original hair in the finished head? Really creepy. :smilekin:


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn. That is great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Jesus candle in the shot is cracking me up

This is an amazing transformation. The skin coloring and texture are camera ready walking dead.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy cow. That's an extreme makeover. Do you have any intermediate shots?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks great, but I agree with Roxy, the Jesus candle is the icing on the cake!!!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Holy cow. That's an extreme makeover. Do you have any intermediate shots?


I do. I will post some later.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Looks great, but I agree with Roxy, the Jesus candle is the icing on the cake!!!


Hah! I needed something to put the head on. That was the closet thing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!! That is cool!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

h
Had to look over and over, can't believe the transformation, great work !!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Holy cow. That's an extreme makeover. Do you have any intermediate shots?


Yea, what spooky said. I have a few of these heads in the garage and would love to try this out. Exactly how did you do this?


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

lowdwnrob said:


> Yea, what spooky said. I have a few of these heads in the garage and would love to try this out. Exactly how did you do this?


Here you go.










Here is one I made a while ago.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow way cool! I'll have to go pick one of these up!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool great idea do you have a how to on this..wondering what what used for skin


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Amen?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Here is one I made a while ago.


Great job on the heads!

I think I made her sister last year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those turned out great. Thanks for the tutorial. I have a couple old heads I might try this with.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very creepy. Nice job on the both of them.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

These are beyond wow!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Doc Doom said:


> Great job on the heads!
> 
> I think I made her sister last year.


That you did!


----------

